# Older Golden Needs Good Home



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Good Morning All,
We have rescued an older Golden. Estimate from kill shelter is 6+ yrs. He is heartworm negative, neutered and absolutely charming. He will be going to vet on Monday to get shots and see if he can more acurately estimate his age. He was to be put down on Tuesday and they held him till we could get him Thursday. He is so sweet, has the golden nudge with his nose for loving and enjoys belly rubs. He was terribly matted and filthy. He was not overly excited about his bath and unfortunately had to cut some of the tail feathers because they were in such bad shape. We are located east of Cincinnati. He is being fostered now but we really need to find him a great home. Not sure yet how he is around other dogs because we are keeping him seperate till vet visit....>Thanks all.

Image from Shelter so now sure why it will not open larger. Sorry


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Hopfully he will find someone soon that is willing to adopt him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sholley are you working with a rescue group or just rescue by yourself? There are Golden Retriever rescues that might help you find him a home. This is a link to the list for OH. 

Local Rescue Groups


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Try contacting Lynne Aronson as well at Stop the Suffering. I believe she is somewhat near you folks. She has quite a few foster people and does well at placing the dogs. She has helped out on more than one occasion. She is certainly worth a try. Looks like a loving sweet dog.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

mylissyk said:


> Sholley are you working with a rescue group or just rescue by yourself? There are Golden Retriever rescues that might help you find him a home. This is a link to the list for OH.
> 
> Local Rescue Groups



We are Noah's Ark/Brown Animal Rescue in Sardinia, OH. We specialize in Goldens and Labs but we rescue everything. We work closely with the kill shelters in OH and KY and most of our rescues are gotten right before they are put down. Here is our link on Petfinders.

Noahs Ark Animal Shelter


----------

